
How to Use Cute Web Design to Attract More Customers - design7
https://newark1.com/cute-sells-in-web-design/
======
dexwiz
Don't care about the article's content, but this site commits two horrific
sins.

1\. Autoplays music. This is 2016. The last time that was remotely acceptable
was your Middle School MySpace page.

2\. Hijacks the back button to move through articles. I couldn't even back out
of the site once the music started playing.

